# Outer Hebrides



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

If anyone is thinking of going a new series has just started on BBC 2 with Monty Halles staying in the outer hebrides for 6 months.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I think he is there for 18 months.
Just looks so peacefull, and no bother with politics i supose.

Dave p


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> I think he is there for 18 months.


Luck bar steward  Wish it could be me. That place is paradise.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Found him a bit irritating but Uists wonderful so I'll watch it - same with his Applecross programme last year!

Incidentally Barra is not allowing wild camping near the airport beach any more but they are hoping to open a site with hook-ups on the west coast and are encouraging crofters to accommodate up to three mh's at a time. Wild camping is being generally discouraged but it is still possible in lots of places on Barra.

The Uists have a great site right in the middle, on Benbecula in fact, right by the High School (near Lionacleit), and it provides an excellent centre for touring the Uists all the way from Berneray to Eriskay. Clean toilets and showers, water, disposal, some hardstanding, ehu, lovely guy running it - worth booking as it can get busy. Good wild camping on Berneray on the north coast.

We're off up there again this summer for the complete tour from south to north; one of the greatest mh adventures in the UK and not too costly with hopscotch ticket covering all four ferry crossings.

Hope programme improves but if not I'll turn the sound down and look at the pictures


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Thought it was a great programme - the dog is the star :!: :!: :!: 

Makes you just want to leave all the daily c**p behind and just get out there.

Another spot on the map for the future :!: :!: :!: - if it ever comes :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Saw a MH parked at the Highland games that they had - anybody out there :?: :?: :?:


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

i once spent a week kayaking from barra to south harris and it is the best holiday i have had


----------

